
Handling 100k+ requests a month on my server - sdan
https://sdan.xyz/hn2
======
svennek
Also know as how to handle slightly more than 2 requests a minute on my
server..

Really, take any "per month" number and divide it by a quarter of a million
... then you have approx the average requests per second... Fudge up as needed
(due to peaks and off hours) and you can see, if you need to be impressed...

~~~
sdan
Interesting. I get anywhere from 75-200k requests a month and several thousand
"unique" visitors.

In either case, I show how you can easily scale up without having to worry
about downtime.

